
Why Millennials Are Trending Toward Minimalism - vivab0rg
http://www.becomingminimalist.com/millennials/
======
goalieca
Heh. This self-promoting blog managed to come up with all the reasons I chosen
to be "minimalist" (with lower case m). Whether this is a generation wide
trend, probably not. So many have lots and lots of things. Probably more than
we would have if we lived as my ancestors.

